# Overstock.com



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has anyone else had a problem with Overstock.com?

I ordered two board books for my grandaughter from them yesterday. (She's addicted to the _Glitter Fish _ series!) Paypal was an option so I paid for them during the checkout process by Paypal.

I have never ever had a problem with Paypal before. 

This morning I received an email saying my order had been cancelled because they hadn't received payment! So I went to my Paypal account and verified that it had been paid. I responded and sent them a copy of the invoice showing the payment.

No one has answered either of my emails. I am so angry!

I seem to remember other SM people have complained about this company.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no







I hope you get it worked out, which I'm sure you will. Its just so frustrating I know. Thanks for the heads up though.

I will never order from them because I hate their commercials.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Marj,

Sorry to hear you are having problems. Is this the overstock.com store or an individual seller that is selling on overstock.com? I've personally never shopped on O, because I am an ebay freak and really really like the fact that I can see their feedbacks (I personally dont shop with anyone unless they have a 99.9 feedback or better). I've read that overstock.com individual sellers are problematic.

Perhaps you can contact Paypal and get your money back. I would think that is the best way now. 

Or hopefully they will respond to you soon. 

PS> Did you get my order? i know this is unrelated, but just wanted to make sure that my bow order was clear?

Thanks,
Mimi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't remember exactly what happened but a year or so ago I had a bad experience with them and vowed never to buy from them again.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Oct 18 2005, 02:14 PM
> *Oh no
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What, you don't like the BIG O?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom+Oct 18 2005, 03:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you don't like the BIG O?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110965
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hated their commercials, too. They thought they could re-invent themselves as an e-bay wannabe. I don't think it worked.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Oct 18 2005, 02:17 PM
> *PS> Did you get my order? i know this is unrelated, but just wanted to make sure that my bow order was clear?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You bows were mailed out this morning!

I ordered directly from the company. I did an internet search for other books in the series and came up with Overstock and Amazon. Overstock was $1 cheaper each book plus had a $1 shipping special this week so I ordered from them.

I can probably dispute the charge through Paypal but what a hassle! I have never had problems with Paypal payments before.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Oct 18 2005, 02:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bows were mailed out this morning!

I ordered directly from the company. I did an internet search for other books in the series and came up with Overstock and Amazon. Overstock was $1 cheaper each book plus had a $1 shipping special this week so I ordered from them.

I can probably dispute the charge through Paypal but what a hassle! I have never had problems with Paypal payments before.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110969
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! I'll take pictures for you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I got an apologetic email from them this morning and they asked me to send them the transaction # so they could straighten it out.

I'll already sent them a copy of the invoice once already! (Yes, it was completed)

They need to worry less about the Big O and more about customer service IMO!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Yikes, I've never heard of them before but I definitely will
stay away from them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I had some problems with them on my one and only order...my son needed a trumpet and they had the best price by far on a brand new instrument with case. We received the instrument, however, the case was damaged and the handle fell off after using it once. I called their customer service...the agent hung up on me when they said it couldn't be returned. I was within their return time frame and was asking for just a new case, not instrument. After several more calls, I finally got a CS person who straightened everything out and shipped a brand new case at no charge. While the instrument is very nice and the price was unbeatable, the experience was less than pleasant.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I do remember your posts about the trumpet - I knew there had been another thread here on Overstock.com. 

This is my first order, too, and never again. I saved a couple dollars on the price, but it sure wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I had to be the lone person who has had a good experience, but I am.

I started ordering from them a couple years ago and every single thing I have ordered has been wonderful...I usually get bedding type items. Down comforter, things of that natrue. And I also ordered a very expensive string of Pearls for my daughter that were incredible. I was worried at the time, but they were there in 2 days.

Sorry you are all having so much trouble.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is very frustrating. I am glad that they are finally going to straighten it out!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not sure yet that they are going to straighten it out. I got the apology email, have sent a copy of my Paypal invoce twice, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have ordered things two different times from Overstock.com and had no issues w/ either order. The first was a king sized quilt and the second was a roman tub faucet. Both came brand new and in beautiful condition. No shipping issues either.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Oct 18 2005, 02:14 PM
> *Oh no
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


_It's all about the "O"!_
I can't STAND that commercial....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you (K&C's Mom, Saltymalty) who spoke to someone in customer service to resolve your problems, did you mean by telephone? I can't seem to find an 800 number to call.

The last email I got from them was last Thursday morning when they said they would have to "escalate" their research since the 2 day time frame for reporting it had passed! I reported it the moment I got the email from them that my order had been cancelled which was less than 24 hours later!

I hate this company! I have never ever had a problem with another company paying through Paypal during the checkout process.

I have certainly gotten enough emails from them encouraging me to reorder the books, but no $$$$! Do they think I am a complete idiot? Like I would try again to lose more money!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, I just used the 800 number from their website and hit the button for the CS prompt. It took several tries, even before the infamous hang up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 25 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Marj, I just used the 800 number from their website and hit the button for the CS prompt.  It took several tries, even before the infamous hang up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113314*


[/QUOTE]

I can't even find a phone number on their website. They obviously don't want to be contacted by phone!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Oct 25 2005, 01:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even find a phone number on their website. They obviously don't want to be contacted by phone!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113316
[/B][/QUOTE]
Marj, they have changed their site a bit...but I found a number: 1-800-THE-BIG-O (843-2446)

I hope this helps!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Oct 25 2005, 02:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Marj, they have changed their site a bit...but I found a number: 1-800-THE-BIG-O (843-2446)

I hope this helps!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113348
[/B][/QUOTE]

The one time I had to call (last December) their phone people were very rude. They hung up on me, too! I was dumbfounded!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, I didn't realize they hung up on both of you! I don't need MORE aggravation!

I guess I'll just deal with them through Paypal Buyer Protection. I'm glad it's not that much $$$. I can't imagine if I'd ordered something for $100!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This company is a real scam IMO! 

The four business days they claimed they needed to "research" my order have come and gone. All I have gotten is one automated reply in response to my most recent email. Remember, I made my payment _immediately_ during the checkout process through Paypal, it was completed, but they are still claiming nearly 2 weeks later they need more time to research it!

Apparently I am not the only one who has had problems with them.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/online/overstock.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/cameras/overstock.html

http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=11125

http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=10999

http://www.complaints.com/october2003/comp....october9.8.htm

These are just some if the complaints I found on the internet! 

I would definately advise anyone from ordering anything from them after my experience and reading all these complaints!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow - that totally sucks!! We have only used Overstock once and were very happy with our purchase - it came quickly too.
Makes me think twice about using them again though!

Problem is my husband is buying me diamond studs for our anniversary and they sell them so cheaply on Overstock....


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow... that really is some bad customer service! I have ordered from them once, and I did not have any problems, however, I do prefer to order from SmartBargains. They are similar to Overstock in that they carry a wide variety of products at discounted prices.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am not certain about this, but I believe Overstock is a clearing house and does not actually warehouse its goods. What I mean is that they work with vendors and fulfillment centers who ship the goods directly. They list their items with Overstock, Overstock handles the transaction, and the fulfillment is made by a third party. I may be wrong, but I think that's how they operate. For instance, my son's trumpet came from a musical instrument supplier and the case was shipped back to them and not Overstock.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee I sure am glad I haven't been tempted by this crowd after reading all the problems people have had with them. With their customer service it's a wonder they are still operating at all


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw this article and thought about all of you who had trouble with this company. They are reporting a $14.2 million third quarter loss! Link Overstock.com President had this to say "My Bad". That is the actual quote of what he reported to the investors. "My Bad"??!?!?! Is it any wonder that people are getting such poor service- when the president of the company behaves like this!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I gave them 7 business days instead of the maximum of 4 they said they'd need, but never did get a response. I finally reported them to Paypal who resolved in in less than 24 hours!

Overstock.com had the nerve to send me an email days later saying they had "good news" that my refund had been processed! And encouraging me to reorder my books!

Are they nuts?























The silliest thing was they sent me a survey to complete about my recent experience with customer service!


----------

